# any ideas on how i can acheive this



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

i want to try to installed my ava 15 so its in a 3.5 cube @28hz box just like it is now but it and perferably the port too fires off the rearwindow. this should help me get alot of the "hatchback" effect in a sedan.


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

superfro86 said:


> i want to try to installed my ava 15 so its in a 3.5 cube @28hz box just like it is now but it and perferably the port too fires off the rearwindow. this should help me get alot of the "hatchback" effect in a sedan.


I remember a long time ago I saw bandpass box by JVC where the port stuck out the top of the box and had a flexible end that attached to the rear deck just like what you are talking about. I don't know if there are negative effects, if any, of feeding the port's output into the cabin but having the sub itself play in the trunk.


----------



## n0ph0bia (Jul 20, 2005)

There is no problem with firing the ports into the cabin. The one issue to tackle is the torsion bar for the trunk (I think your car has one ...). Pull that thing out, attach a gas strut to the trunk lid arms, and now you will have full access to your rear deck. Then what you'd look at doing is build a box that nearly butts up the deck, with ports under the rear speaker openings. My guess is the sub facing toward the rear will still be the loudest. You'll also want to take care to make sure you have large enough ports. If you get to skinny with your ports you'll get a lovely whistling noise coming from it  . Oh yeah probally want to sound deaden the deck to. Fun project.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

its still highly debatable which is louder between firing forward and sealing off vs. pointing to back. its probally car dependant and setup dependant. i'll probally just keep the sub forward firing and sealed off and use 2 4 inch aeroports through the 6.5 holes. i talked to chad at AA and he said the areoports should allow the avalanche to breathe just as good as the 45sqin slotport in my current box. if this isn't loud enough i'll probally try 2 12 SS rl-p and have the subs and posssible ports firing through the rear deck.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Always remember that a ported box is supposed to be a tuned, balanced system. If you want to extend the ports to the rear deck, you will have to find out how much of the port will be outside of the box, and remove that same amount of volume from the inside of the box. Remember that a port inside a box does not count towards its total interior volume, so you will need to add something inside the enclosure like a chunk of 2x4 to displace the airspace that was added by removing a port tube.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

no shit sherlock. i'm not that much of a newbie i still haven't figured out how to design a snailshell yet but... now i'm thinking of running 4 rl-p 12's sealed of a modded 1501d and a 200 amp alt or just gettin another ava 15 when they are rereleased and getting a xenon1200.1 just depends on if the 4 12's that much louder which i don't think they will be to warrant the price unless i figure out a ported alignment that would work.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Ok dude, slow your roll. There is no need to be an asshole, I was just trying to help. Next time I'll use my psychic powers first, to know what you know.


----------

